# Depth finder



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Any recommendations on a depth finder for walleye fishing less than $500 with gps


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my fav is garmin, there are some nice units now days.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought a helix 7 last year. I think it was 450.00 and it has a flasher mode in case you ice fish. It doesn't have down or side imaging though just sonar and GPS.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Lowrance has a few nice deals on the hook 5 units. Also can get $50 rebate till the end of the month on a Nav+ chart chip!


----------

